# PNWBA Cooking & Judging Class Portland OR 3-14



## swamprb (Mar 6, 2010)

The Pacific Northwest BBQ Association (PNWBA) would like to invite you to the Grand Champion Pitmasters BBQ Class and BBQ Judging Class to be held in Portland Oregon March 14th.

http://www.pnwba.com/

We are offering current KCBS CBJ's a $15 discount to learn the new Scoring system and Rules changes for 2010.

This is gearing up to be an exciting BBQ season. Check out our updated Events Calendar for WA, OR, ID, MT, BC & Alberta Canada!


----------

